# commencer - voix passive & active - auxiliaire être / avoir



## annie21

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir dans le contexte suivant quelle forme le verbe commencer prend: la voix passive ou active?
Le professeur commence le cours.
Le cours a été commencé par le professeur.
Le cours a commencé par le professeur.


----------



## plantin

Le professeur commence le cours. 
Le cours a été commencé par le professeur.  et  la phrase est formellement correcte, mais assez maladroite; et l'équivalent passif de la première phrase est _Le cours est commencé par le professeur._
Le cours a commencé par le professeur.


----------



## annie21

Si j'omets par le professeur, puis-je dire:
Le cours a commencé?


----------



## plantin

Oui, c'est correct, mais c'est la voix active dans ce cas.


----------



## annie21

Donc, le verbe commencer dans le cas du cours peut à la fois être passive et active, n'est-ce pas? 
Le cours commence et le cours est commencé sont toutes correctes.


----------



## plantin

Oui, mais la forme passive de _commencer _est peu fréquente, surtout avec l'agent (par...). Quant à l'emploi de être ou avoir, le sens me paraît légèrement différent:
Le cours a commencé: on insiste sur le moment (ex: le cours a commencé à 8 heures)
Le cours est commencé (passif donc): on insiste sur la durée (ex: le cours est commencé depuis un quart d'heure)
Mais peut-on dire aussi _le cours a commencé depuis un quart d'heure ? _La forme me semble correcte, cela se dit souvent, mais j'ai un doute... On va attendre d'autres avis.


----------



## janpol

Le cours a commencé depuis un quart d'heure" me semble très incorrect, je dirais : "Le cours a commencé il y a un quart d'heure"


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec Janpol. Il faut en effet rester cohérent :

_Le cours *a* commencé il y a un quart d'heure.
Le cours *est* commencé depuis un quart d'heure._

On notera que cette dernière phrase n'est pas vraiment au passif même si l'auxiliaire est _être_.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! La phrase Le cours *est* commencé depuis un quart d'heure est au présent mais à la voix passive, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non. J'ai justement dit que ce n'était pas vraiment le passif.


----------



## plantin

_Il est commencé_ n'est pas _"vraiment" _au passif ?  Un verbe peut-il être "un peu" au passif ? Parce qu'il n'a pas de complément d'agent ?  
Il faut signaler l'erreur au Bescherelle...
http://bescherelle.com/conjugueur.php?term=commencer


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je rejoins MC, ce n'est pas vraiment un passif. _Le prof / On commence le cours_ est bien différent de _Le cours est commencé,_ où _commencé _a un sens plutôt adjectival.


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> _Il est commencé_ n'est pas _"vraiment" _au passif ?  Un verbe peut-il être "un peu" au passif ? Parce qu'il n'a pas de complément d'agent ?


Non. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un verbe est conjugué avec _être_ que c'est forcément un passif. Si vous dites par exemple _il est né_ ou _il est monté dans sa chambre_, le verbe n'est clairement pas un passif. Ce que je voulais suggérer par « pas vraiment », c'est seulement que dans cet exemple-là ce verbe n'a que l'*apparence* d'un passif, mais ce n'en est pas un.


----------



## janpol

Tout à fait d'accord .avec Maître Capello.
il semble que le présent n'aime pas beaucoup le passif (ou l'inverse) : le passé composé ne donnerait certes pas une phrase inoubliable mais  ce serait un incontestable passif : le cours a été commencé il y a  15 mn.


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello said:


> Si vous dites par exemple _il est né_ ou _il est monté dans sa chambre_, le verbe n'est clairement pas un passif.


Bien sûr, ces verbes intransitifs ne sont clairement pas des passifs, par définition...


atcheque said:


> _Le cours est commencé,_ où _commencé _a un sens plutôt adjectival.


Pardonnez-moi d'insister, mais on m'a enseigné (peut-être se trompait-on) que le participe passé à valeur adjectivale ne pouvait être précédé de l'auxiliaire, donc employé seulement comme épithète. Dans votre exemple, il serait donc attribut ?

Synthétisons les deux cas dans une phrase:
_Un gâteau commencé doit être terminé._
Selon moi, _commencé _est ici un participe passé à valeur adjectivale, et _terminé un _participe passé précédé de être de la voix passive.


----------



## atcheque

plantin said:


> Dans votre exemple, il serait donc attribut ?


Oui, c'est le terme plus adéquat.
Cela indique bien plus un état qu'une action _(procès, prédicat)._


----------



## plantin

Bien. Et cette règle qu'un participe passé à valeur adjectivale ne peut être employé avec l'auxiliaire ? Elle est donc fausse ? Ou souffre des exceptions ? Quel serait alors le régime de ces exceptions ?
Excusez-moi de poser ces questions mais la grammaire et la conjugaison française me paraissaient jusqu'à présent des piliers de rigueur et de raisonnement serré. "_Plutôt adjectival" _et _"pas vraiment_ _un passif_" ne me semblent pas appartenir à ce domaine.


----------



## atcheque

Désolé, mais cette règle ne me dit rien de spécial, et ne m'a jamais tapé sur les doigts 
Auriez-vous un lien vers quelque part ?


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Bien sûr, ces verbes intransitifs ne sont clairement pas des passifs, par définition...


D'accord pour _naître_, mais _monter_ peut aussi être transitif (p.ex.: _monter les escaliers_). Ce dernier verbe peut en effet être transitif et conjugué avec _avoir_, mais il peut aussi être intransitif et conjugué avec _être_ sans pourtant être un passif…


----------



## plantin

atcheque said:


> Désolé, mais cette règle ne me dit rien de spécial, et ne m'a jamais tapé sur les doigts
> Auriez-vous un lien vers quelque part ?


Googlez "participe passé valeur adjectivale" et vous en obtiendrez une foule.
Je passe sur tous les liens comme les blogs ou les forums sauf celui-ci car l'intervenant a clairement recopié une grammaire, malheureusement il ne cite pas sa source:
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/forum/topic681-adjectif-et-participe-passe.html

2 LE PARTICIPE PASSE EMPLOYE ADJECTIVEMENT SE RECONNAIT A DIVERS CRITERES :
a) l’absence d’AUXILIAIRE ;
* Soldats TOMBÉS à Fontenoy, sachez que vous n’êtes pas tombés dans l’oreille d’un sourd. (Jacques Prévert)

b) l’emploi d’une NEGATION autre que celle du verbe ;
* Péché non AVOUÉ est déjà recommencé. → Péché qui n’est pas avoué…

c) la possibilité d’avoir des DEGRES D’INTENSITE ;
* Un texte traduit [pas de degré possible] est un clair de lune PLUS empaillé qu’il ne paraît.
* Don Juan est un touriste SINGULIEREMENT PRESSÉ.

d) la possibilité d’être EFFACÉ, comme expansion (facultative, par définition) du noyau nominal (avec lequel il forme un groupe ou syntagme nominal) ;
* Un texte est un clair de lune. (La phrase reste grammaticalement correcte.)

e) comme épithète, il peut, théoriquement, précéder ou suivre le nom, mais l’usage montre que la forme participe est toujours en POSTPOSITION (donc critère irrecevable) ;
* Don Juan est un touriste PRESSÉ. (Donnay)
* A côté des cocus honteux, il y a les cocus EMERVEILLÉS. (Etienne Rey)

f) la possibilité d’avoir une EXPANSION (d’adjectif) ;
* Ce ne sont pas les cœurs purs qui évitent l’averse, mais les gens MUNIS de parapluies. (Anatole France)
Exemple pas convaincant, puisque justement le verbe munir (et donc son participe adjectival) ne peut pas se passer d’expansion. Tâchons de faire mieux !
* Don Juan est un touriste PRESSÉ sous l’angle des rapports et sous le rapport de l’angle d’incidence que vous devinez…

g) la possibilité d’être PREFIXÉS comme des adjectifs ;
* Il est connu (de connaître) / inconnu (inconnaître n’existe pas).

h) l’expression d’une QUALITE ou d’un ETAT de l’objet désigné.

ou ici, à partir de la page 193:
https://books.google.fr/books?id=q1fazQiyZz8C&pg=PA196&lpg=PA196&dq=participe+passé+"valeur+adjectivale"&source=bl&ots=2Alro69s52&sig=irGp_d1kt3AcprxTT6U942D_Hv0&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjg5tfRgLnJAhUBVRoKHcS8CmgQ6AEIKDAC#v=onepage&q=participe passé "valeur adjectivale"&f=false

Ou ici (fin page 146 et page 147 en particulier)
_"Or, le participe passé est susceptible de s'employer adjectivement sans auxiliaire"_
https://books.google.fr/books?id=vdQ50yJ6m8sC&pg=PA133&lpg=PA133&dq=participe+passé+absence+d’AUXILIAIRE&source=bl&ots=cPor3is86o&sig=Tig7dtLpIQk-fSLKIQEoDDHQihs&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjwvLiq5rjJAhVImBoKHcKnBuw4ChDoAQg1MAQ#v=onepage&q=participe &f=false

Le plus intéressant est celui-ci et il semble nous renvoyer dos à dos, c'est pourquoi je le cite en dernier:
http://www.deniscreissels.fr/public/Creissels-result.fr.pdf
_"Toutes les grammaires de référence du français et tous les exposés de grammaire française qui traitent du passif abordent cette question [celle de la distinction participe/adjectif], et parlent généralement dans de tels cas de la possibilité d'un emploi 'statif' ou 'adjectival' du participe passé. Mais, s'ils proposent un certain nombre de remarques indiscutablement pertinentes, leurs commentaires donnent invariablement l'impression, sinon d'une certaine confusion, du moins d'un certain embarras face à des faits qui ne se laissent pas cerner aisément".
[...]
2. De l'impossibilité d'opposer un emploi 'verbal' à un emploi 'adjectival' du participe passé
Beaucoup de grammaires françaises font fausse route en cherchant à opposer être + participe passé analysable comme forme verbale passive à être + participe passé où le participe passé serait à analyser comme un adjectif en fonction d'attribut. En effet, on peut montrer que de manière générale, le participe passé en tant qu'élément constitutif de formes verbales passives manifeste clairement des caractéristiques adjectivales, ce qui fait que toute tentative de cerner la spécificité des constructions analysées ici en opposant un emploi adjectival du participe passé à un emploi verbal de ce même participe est d'avance vouée à l'échec."
_


----------



## CapnPrep

Employé sans auxiliaire, un participe est forcément adjectival. Mais aucune règle ne dit qu'un participe employé adjectivement ne peut se construire avec le verbe _être_ ; un exemple comme _Il *est* connu/inconnu_ prouve le contraire.

Cela dit, j'ai du mal à voir dans _Il est commencé_ autre chose qu'un passif, même si la phrase décrit plus naturellement un état/résultat qu'une action. Si on peut dire _Le cours est commencé_, c'est parce que quelqu'un le commence (action), ou l'a commencé (état). Mais diriez-vous, par exemple, _La pluie est commencée_, _L'hiver est commencé_ ? (Je sais que cet emploi existe dans la langue littéraire, je pose la question pour la langue courante.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucun de ces exemples ne tolère vraiment d'agent du passif. Ainsi, si _Le cours est commencé_ reste courant, dire _Le cours est commencé par le professeur_ ne serait pas du tout naturel, en tout cas pour moi.

D'ailleurs, si c'était vraiment un passif, quel serait l'agent d'une phrase telle que _La pluie est commencée_ ou _L'hiver est commencé_ ? (Pour répondre à ta question, je ne serais pas porté à dire ces deux phrases hors littérature.) Il en va de même de _Le compte à rebours est commencé_ où ce décompte peut avoir commencé tout seul, sans agent.


----------

